# How to recover my deleted photos from my Nokia phone?



## Allyson5767

I had deleted some photos mistakenly from my Nokia phone. Now, I really want to get them all back. They are really precious for me. I am willing to try all possible ways. But, what could I do? Please, help me on this!


----------



## Barbieg001

Where did you save these deleted photos, on the inner memory card or only on the phone memory? 
As I know, if you saved these files on the inner memory card, you do have possibilities to get back these photos back at the aid of data recovery software.

Your deleted files often could be completely restored back as long as they are not overwritten by any new file on this card since then.

So, right now, what you should do is not to save anything thing new on this phone card and download a faithful data recovery programs to help yourself.

I know there are many memory card data recovery freeware that could work much efficiently than some paid ones: 
http://www.piriform.com/recuva
http://freeware-fix.blogspot.com/2013/04/memory-card-error.html

You could take chances with them.

But, if you saved them on the phone memory, I am sorry, you may have no chance to get them back. They have been deleted permanently.

I hope you could learn a lesson to store all your important files on the inner memory card in the future.


----------



## Allyson5767

Barbieg001 said:


> Where did you save these deleted photos, on the inner memory card or only on the phone memory?
> As I know, if you saved these files on the inner memory card, you do have possibilities to get back these photos back at the aid of data recovery software.
> 
> Your deleted files often could be completely restored back as long as they are not overwritten by any new file on this card since then.
> 
> So, right now, what you should do is not to save anything thing new on this phone card and download a faithful data recovery programs to help yourself.
> 
> I know there are many memory card data recovery freeware that could work much efficiently than some paid ones:
> http://www.piriform.com/recuva
> http://freeware-fix.blogspot.com/2013/04/memory-card-error.html
> 
> You could take chances with them.
> 
> But, if you saved them on the phone memory, I am sorry, you may have no chance to get them back. They have been deleted permanently.
> 
> I hope you could learn a lesson to store all your important files on the inner memory card in the future.


 It seems that the other ones are not so interested in my question. 
It also makes me feel how precious and helpful your answer is.
Thank you very much! 
I have read your answer. Fortunately, I have the habit to restore everything important on the inner memory card of a phone, not the inbuilt memory. So, I directly download your recommended data recovery freeware. Comparing from the recovery results, the second one seems to be much better because it has finally restored all my wanted pictures, videos and other documents, etc.
Thanks a lot!


----------

